

Success [pic] - papersmith
http://surreality.info/up/success_large.jpg

======
anaphoric
I do like the picture. I see a lot of traps and temptations that get in
peoples' way.

But we should remember that in some sense we must all individually self-define
what "success" is. I just don't buy the rat-race-up-the-mountain metaphor.
Life is more about tradeoffs and operating near to your potential. And in
pursuing idealistic goals.

------
uuilly
The right system is a train and if you get on you never get off? I think Fred
Brooks would differ.

~~~
tx
Look more carefully: there are many stops along the way with people jumping
out on "Laziness" station for instance or taking shortcuts.

------
leoc
What a strange thing to do to the Ascent of Mount Carmel.
[http://biblestudy.churches.net/CCEL/J/JOHN_OF_/ASCENT/MOUNT_...](http://biblestudy.churches.net/CCEL/J/JOHN_OF_/ASCENT/MOUNT_CA.HTM)

------
ptn
I can't see anyone at success mountain. I think there should be one guy there.

------
rms
What's wrong with Bohemianism?

------
brianmckenzie
I believe you can buy a printed copy of this pic at Top Dog in Berkeley. For
whatever reason.

~~~
ed
I remember seeing this poster while waiting for my chicken-apples and it
struck me as being strangely insightful.

------
edu
I hope that "system" is defined as hard work, passion and faith on your
project. Otherwise this poster has no value.

------
streblo
where can I catch this right system train?

------
yters
I never realized all you need is a favorable wind and hot air to make it to
the top. Makes sense, I guess.

------
cellis
Love the vices hand.

------
tokipin
lol. i like the "lazyness"

